# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  سؤال المحاضرة الأولى

## د.شيماء عطاالله

_سؤال المحاضرة الأولى_ 


عرف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية ثم بين باختصار النتائج القانونية المترتبة عليه؟

----------


## أحمد شوقي الجهلان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

تعريف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية:- " لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناءً علي قانون" 

النتائج المترتبة علي مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية:- 

1- تفويض السلطة التنفيذية بنص خاص. 

2- تحديد دور العرف في الجريمة و العقاب. 

3- تحديد دور الإتفاقات الدولية في التجريم و العقاب. 

4- تقييد المشرع بمبدأ التجريم وتناسب العقاب. 

5- ضرورة وضوح النص عند صياغته. 

6- حظر تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجعي. 

7- حظر القياس و التفسير الواسع ضد مصلحة المتهم. 

8- وجوب بيان التهمة ومواد الإتهام في مواد الحكم الصادرة بالإدانة.

----------


## أحمد السيد متولي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 


*سؤال المحاضرة الأولى*


*عرف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية ثم بين**باختصار النتائج القانونية المترتبة عليه؟* 






*تعريف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية:*



*ينص مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية على أنه لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناءً على قانون*


 

*النتائج المترتبة على مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية:*




*1** *تفويض السلطة التنفيذية بنص خاص*

*2* تحديد دور العرف في الجريمة و**العقاب* 
*3* تحديد دور الإتفاقيات الدولية في التجريم و العقاب* 
*4** *تقييد المشرع بمبدأ التجريم وتناسب العقوبة*  

*5** *ضرورة وضوح النص عند صياغته* 


*6** *حظر تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجعي*



*7* حظر القياس و التفسير الواسع ضد مصلحة المتهم*



*8* وجوب بيان التهمة ومواد الإتهام في مواد الحكم الصادرة بالإدانة*

----------


## حسام جمال محمود

اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك ويشرفنا جميعا نحن طلاب الفرقة الثانية كلية الحقوق شعبة انجليزى جامعة الزقازيق ان تكونى مثلنا الاعلى فى الحياة وان نتعلم من تحت يديك ما يفيدنا                                              


                 ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------


## momen hatem

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

* تعريف مبدا الشرعيه الجنائيه : -

-  لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناءً علي قانون   

* النتائج المترتبة علي مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية : -

          - تفويض السلطة التنفيذية بنص خاص

          - تحديد دور الإتفاقات الدولية في التجريم و العقاب. 

          - تقييد المشرع بمبدأ التجريم وتناسب العقاب. 

          - ضرورة وضوح النص عند صياغته. 

          - حظر تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجعي. 

          - حظر القياس و التفسير الواسع ضد مصلحة المتهم. 

          - وجوب بيان التهمة ومواد الإتهام في مواد الحكم الصادرة بالإدانة.

----------


## Mohammed Hassan Elhoby

*.المقصود بمبدأ الشرعية :

يُقصد بمبدأ الشرعية أنه" لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلاّ بناء علىقانون". ومؤدى ذلك أنه بالنسبة للتجريم والعقاب لا يجوز الاستناد إلى اللوائح ،إلاّ بناء على تفويض من المشرع ، كما أنه لا يجوز الاستناد إلى العرف. غير أناستبعاد اللوائح والعرف من عداد مصادر قانون العقوبات أمر قاصر على التجريم والعقابدون الإباحة.
**

- نتائج مبدأ الشرعية:

يترتب على مبدأالشرعية عدة نتائج تتعلق باعتبار هذا المبدأ من المبادئ الدستورية، من أهمها:

أولا – تحديد دورالسلطة التنفيذية في التجريم والعقاب:

تقوم السلطة التنفيذية بدور في التجريم ، يتمثل في المظاهرالتالية:

1 – تفويض السلطة التنفيذية بنص خاص:

تنص المادة (66) من الدستور على أنه "ولا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلاّ بناء على قانون …."،فتعبير بناء على قانون يسمح بدور للسلطة التنفيذية في التجريم والعقاب. فيجوزللمشرع أن يفوض السلطة التنفيذية في بيان تفاصيل التجريم. ومؤدى ذلك أن المشرع منوطبه وضع شق التجريم وشق العقاب، ولا يجوز أن يتخلى عن ذلك كلية إلى السلطةالتنفيذية، ولكنه فيما يتعلق بوضع تفاصيل فنية فإن صياغة المادة (66) من الدستور تسمح بالتفويض التشريعي في هذا المجال.

2- التجريم وفقا للمادة 380 من قانونالعقوبات:

تتمتع السلطة التنفيذيةالمتمثلة في جهات الإدارة العامة أو المحلية بالحق في سن لوائح عامة أو محلية تتضمننصوصا بالتجريم. فتنص المادة 380 عقوبات على أنه " من خالف أحكام اللوائح العامة أوالمحلية الصادرة من جهات الإدارة العامة أو المحلية يجازى بالعقوبات المقررة في تلكاللوائح بشرط ألاّ تزيد على خمسين جنيها ، فإن كانت العقوبة المقررة في اللوائحزائدة عن هذه الحدود وجب حتما إنزالها إليها . فإذا كانت اللائحة لا تنص على عقوبةما يجازى من يخالف أحكامها بدفع غرامة لا تزيد على خمسة وعشرين جنيها " .

3 - سلطة رئيس الجمهورية في التجريم بمقتضى لوائح الضرورة:

يسمح الدستور لرئيس الجمهورية بإصدار لوائح الضرورة بمقتضى المادة 147 منالدستور التي تنص على أنه "إذا حدث في غيبة مجلس الشعب ما يوجب الإسراع في اتخاذتدابير لا تحتمل التأخير جاز تدابير لا تحتمل التأخير جاز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يصدرفي شأنها قرارات تكون لها قوة القانون …". وبالتالي يصح لرئيس الجمهورية أن يصدرقوانين في مجال التجريم بمقتضى هذا النص . ولكن يجب عرض هذه القرارات التي لها قوةالقانون على مجلس الشعب خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ صدورها إذا كان المجلس قائماوتعرض في أول اجتماع له في حالة الحل أو وقف جلساته .

4- سلطة رئيس الجمهورية في إعلان حالة الطوارئ: 

يجيز الدستور لرئيس الجمهورية أنيعلن حالة الطوارئ ، ويتضمن ذلك إصدار تشريعات في مجال التجريم والعقاب . فتنصالمادة 148 على أن " يعلن رئيس الجمهورية حالة الطوارئ على الوجه المبين في القانونويجب عرض هذا الإعلان على مجلس الشعب خلال الخمسة عشر يوما التالية ليقرر ما يراهبشأنه ، وإذا كان مجلس الشعب منحلا يُعرض الأمر على المجلس الجديد في أول اجتماع له …. " .*

----------


## احمد علاء الدين محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

_سؤال المحاضرة الأولى



_*عرف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية ثم بين**باختصار النتائج القانونية المترتبة عليه؟*






*تعريف مبدأ الشرعيه الجنائيه:


ينص مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية على أنه لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناءً على قانون






النتائج القانونيه المترتبه على مبدأ الشرعيه الجنائيه:

* 


*1- تفويض السلطة التنفيذية بنص خاص

2- تحديد دور العرف في الجريمة والعقاب

 3- تحديد دور الإتفاقيات الدولية في التجريم و العقاب

 4- تقييد المشرع بمبدأ التجريم وتناسب العقوبة 

5- ضرورة وضوح النص عند صياغته 

6- حظر تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجعي

7- حظر القياس و التفسير الواسع ضد مصلحة المتهم

8- وجوب بيان التهمة ومواد الإتهام في مواد الحكم الصادرة بالإدانة


*

----------


## Mostafa kamal

عرف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية ثم بين باختصار النتائج القانونية المترتبة عليه؟



 تعريف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية


ينص مبدا الشرعية الجنائية على أنه


(لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناءً علي قانون) 


النتائج القانونية المترتبة عليها


*1- تفويض السلطة التنفيذية بنص خاص


2- تحديد دور العرف في الجريمة والعقاب


3- تحديد دور الإتفاقيات الدولية في التجريم و العقاب


4- تقييد المشرع بمبدأ التجريم وتناسب العقوبة 


5- ضرورة وضوح النص عند صياغته 


6- حظر تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجعي


7- حظر القياس و التفسير الواسع ضد مصلحة المتهم


8- وجوب بيان التهمة ومواد الإتهام في مواد الحكم الصادرة بالإدانة** 
*

----------


## seif ahmed tarek

س:عرف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية ثم بين باختصار النتائج القانونية المترتبة عليه؟
 
ج1:هو "لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناءً علي قانون"

                                                           ------------------------
 ج2:النتائج المترتبة علي مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية:-

1- تفويض السلطة التنفيذية بنص خاص.

2- معرفة دور العرف في الجريمة و العقاب. 

3- معرفة دور الإتفاقات الدولية في التجريم و العقاب. 

4- ضرورة وضوح النص عند صياغته. 

5- منع تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجعي.

6- منع القياس و التفسير الواسع ضد مصلحة المتهم.

7- وجوب بيان التهمة ومواد الإتهام في مواد الحكم الصادرة بالإدانة.

----------


## ahmed magdy elzoghby

[align=right] س:عرف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية ثم بين باختصار النتائج القانونية المترتبة عليه؟ 
 التعريف:"لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناءً علي قانون"

  
النتائج المترتبة علي مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية:
 
1- تفويض السلطة التنفيذية بنص خاص.
2- معرفة دور العرف في الجريمة و العقاب. 
 3- معرفة دور الإتفاقات الدولية في التجريم و العقاب. 
      4- ضرورة وضوح النص عند صياغته.      
 5- حظر تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجعي.     
 6- حظر القياس و التفسير الواسع ضد مصلحة المتهم.     
 7- وجوب بيان التهمة ومواد الإتهام في مواد الحكم الصادرة بالإدانة.     [/align]

----------


## Ahmed Fouad

س:عرف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية ثم بين باختصار النتائج القانونية المترتبة عليه؟ 
التعريف:"لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناءً علي قانون"


النتائج المترتبة علي مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية:

1- تفويض السلطة التنفيذية بنص خاص.
2- معرفة دور العرف في الجريمة و العقاب. 
3- معرفة دور الإتفاقات الدولية في التجريم و العقاب. 
4- ضرورة وضوح النص عند صياغته. 
5- حظر تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجعي. 
6- حظر القياس و التفسير الواسع ضد مصلحة المتهم. 
7- وجوب بيان التهمة ومواد الإتهام في مواد الحكم الصادرة بالإدانة.

----------


## ميار سامي عبدالرحيم

*سؤال المحاضرة**الأولى**

*
*عرف مبدأ الشرعية**الجنائية ثم بينباختصار**النتائج القانونية المترتبة**عليه؟*
*تعريف مبدأ الشرعية**الجنائية**:
**
**ينص مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية على أنه لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناءً على**قانو**ن*
*

**النتائج**المترتبة على مبدأ الشرعية**الجنائية**:*
*تفويض السلطة التنفيذية بنص**خاص*
*تحديد دور العرف في**الجريمة والعقاب*

*تحديد دور**الإتفاقيات الدولية في التجريم و العقاب*

*تقييد المشرع بمبدأ**التجريم وتناسب العقوبة**

**ضرورة وضوح النص عند صياغته**

**حظر تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر**رجعي**

**حظر القياس و التفسير الواسع ضد مصلحة**المتهم**

**وجوب بيان التهمة ومواد الإتهام في مواد الحكم الصادرة**بالإدانة*

----------


## مها عبد الكريم

*

**سؤال المحاضرة**الأولى**

*
*عرف مبدأ الشرعية**الجنائية ثم بينباختصار**النتائج القانونية المترتبة**عليه؟*
*تعريف مبدأ الشرعية**الجنائية**:

**ينص مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية على أنه لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناءً على**قانو**ن*
*

**النتائج**المترتبة على مبدأ الشرعية**الجنائية**:*
*تفويض السلطة التنفيذية بنص**خاص*
*تحديد دور العرف في**الجريمة والعقاب*

*تحديد دور**الإتفاقيات الدولية في التجريم و العقاب*

*تقييد المشرع بمبدأ**التجريم وتناسب العقوبة**

**ضرورة وضوح النص عند صياغته**

**حظر تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر**رجعي**

**حظر القياس و التفسير الواسع ضد مصلحة**المتهم**

**وجوب بيان التهمة ومواد الإتهام في مواد الحكم الصادرة**بالإدانة*

----------


## محمد فوزى عبد الحليم

عرف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية ثم بين باختصار النتائج القانونية المترتبة عليه؟



تعريف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية


ينص مبدا الشرعية الجنائية على أنه


(لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناءً علي قانون) 


النتائج القانونية المترتبة عليها


*1- تفويض السلطة التنفيذية بنص خاص


2- تحديد دور العرف في الجريمة والعقاب


3- تحديد دور الإتفاقيات الدولية في التجريم و العقاب


4- تقييد المشرع بمبدأ التجريم وتناسب العقوبة 


5- ضرورة وضوح النص عند صياغته 


6- حظر تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجعي


7- حظر القياس و التفسير الواسع ضد مصلحة المتهم


8- وجوب بيان التهمة ومواد الإتهام في مواد الحكم الصادرة بالإدانة** 
*

----------


## امانى عبد المنعم احمد

*مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية** :**

**يُقصد بمبدأ الشرعية**أنه**"* *لا جريمة**ولا عقوبة إلاّ بناء علىقانون**".* *ومؤدى ذلك أنه بالنسبة للتجريم والعقاب لا يجوز**الاستناد إلى اللوائح ، كما أنه لا يجوز الاستناد إلى العرف**.* *غير أناستبعاد**اللوائح والعرف من عداد مصادر قانون العقوبات أمر قاصر على التجريم**والعقابدون**الإباحة**.

*
*نتائج**مبدأ الشرعية**:**
**

**-  تحديد دورالسلطة التنفيذية في التجريم والعقاب**:**
**
**تقوم السلطة التنفيذية بدور في التجريم ، يتمثل في**المظاهرالتالية**:**
**
**** *تفويض**السلطة التنفيذية**بنص خاص**:**

*
*يجوزللمشرع أن**يفوض السلطة التنفيذية في بيان تفاصيل التجريم. ومؤدى ذلك أن المشرع**منوطبه وضع شق**التجريم وشق العقاب، ولا يجوز أن يتخلى عن ذلك كلية إلى**السلطةالتنفيذية،**ولكنه فيما يتعلق بوضع تفاصيل فنية فإن صياغة المادة (66) من الدستور**تسمح بالتفويض**التشريعي في هذا المجال**.*

*** *التجريم وفقا للمادة 380 من قانونالعقوبات**:**
**
**تتمتع السلطة التنفيذيةالمتمثلة في جهات الإدارة العامة أو المحلية بالحق في**سن لوائح عامة أو محلية تتضمننصوصا بالتجريم. فتنص المادة 380 عقوبات على أنه " من خالف أحكام**اللوائح العامة أوالمحلية الصادرة من جهات الإدارة العامة أو المحلية يجازى بالعقوبات**المقررة في تلك اللوائح بشرط ألاّ تزيد على خمسين جنيها*

*·       * *سلطة رئيس**الجمهورية في**التجريم بمقتضى لوائح الضرورة**:**
**
**يسمح الدستور لرئيس الجمهورية بإصدار لوائح الضرورة بمقتضى المادة 147**منالدستور التي**تنص على أنه "إذا حدث في غيبة مجلس الشعب ما يوجب الإسراع في**اتخاذتدابير لا**تحتمل التأخير جاز تدابير لا تحتمل التأخير جاز لرئيس الجمهورية أن**يصدرفي شأنها**قرارات تكون لها قوة القانون …".**.**

** * سلطة رئيس**الجمهورية في إعلان حالة الطوارئ**:* *
**
**يجيز الدستور لرئيس الجمهورية أنيعلن حالة الطوارئ ، ويتضمن ذلك إصدار تشريعات في**مجال التجريم والعقاب . فتنصالمادة 148 على أن " يعلن رئيس الجمهورية حالة الطوارئ على الوجه المبين**في القانونويجب**عرض هذا الإعلان على مجلس الشعب خلال الخمسة عشر يوما التالية ليقرر ما**يراه بشأنه* .
*- تحديد دور العرف في الجريمة والعقاب**

**-* *تحديد دور**الإتفاقيات الدولية في التجريم و العقاب**

**-* *تقييد المشرع بمبدأ التجريم وتناسب**العقوبة**

**- ضرورة وضوح النص عند صياغته**

**- حظر تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر**رجعي**

**- حظر القياس و التفسير الواسع ضد**مصلحة المتهم**

**- وجوب بيان التهمة ومواد**الإتهام في مواد الحكم الصادرة**بالإدانة*

----------


## نورا السيد نجيب قورة

نورا السيد نجيب قورة]



[align=justify]
_عرف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية ثم بين باختصار النتائج القانونية المترتبة عليه؟_



_تعريف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية_ 

_ينص مبدا الشرعية الجنائية على أنه_

[/align]
(لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناءً علي قانون) 



النتائج القانونية المترتبة عليها


_1- تفويض السلطة التنفيذية بنص خاص_


_2- تحديد دور العرف في الجريمة والعقاب_


_3- تحديد دور الإتفاقيات الدولية في التجريم و العقاب_ 

_4- تقييد المشرع بمبدأ التجريم وتناسب العقوبة_  

_5- ضرورة وضوح النص عند صياغته_  

_6- حظر تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجعي_ 

_7- حظر القياس و التفسير الواسع ضد مصلحة المتهم_ 

_8- وجوب بيان التهمة ومواد الإتهام في مواد الحكم الصادرة بالإدانة_

----------

